
Know How You're Getting Paid by Your Startup - atishd
https://equityzen.com/blog/considerations-for-your-startup-equity-compensation-part-2/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=BlogPost
======
hellskitchendev
If anyone is interested in part one of this post here is the link
[https://equityzen.com/blog/considerations-for-your-
startup-e...](https://equityzen.com/blog/considerations-for-your-startup-
equity-compensation-part-1/)

